# Shock - Motorhome Friendly Council



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Torridge District Council have just announced that from next year motorhomes will be allowed 2 overnight stays in car parks in Bideford, Appledore, Westward Ho!, Holsworthy and Torrington for £5 per night from 6pm to 10am.
This is in addition to the 3 that are already authorized by North Devon Council in Barnstaple and Ilfracombe


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, a bit of a shock! but you were beaten to it :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-133420-.html


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*and what happens during the daytime?*

and what happens after 10am?
What are the day/hourly charges in that neck of the woods?
sue &andrew


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Re: and what happens during the daytime?*



andyandsue said:


> and what happens after 10am?
> What are the day/hourly charges in that neck of the woods?
> sue &andrew


£1/ hr per space :wink:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> yes, a bit of a shock! but you were beaten to it :lol:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-133420-.html


Yes but don't I get bonus points for using far fewer words :roll:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

What a shame I shall be in France for six months. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Curlyboy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I hope that Motorhome Stopovers includes these in their book and that Steve at BritStops does the same. There are slowly developing motorhome friendly sites authorised by local councils but they are so disparate that keeping a record of them is not very easy.

Alan


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

CurlyBoy said:


> What a shame I shall be in France for six months. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Curlyboy


You can't have it both ways George - turning down 2 nights in Bideford for 6 months in France is obviously your lifestyle choice :wink:


----------

